

Alarm over EU Great Firewall proposal - Seldaek
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8481330/Alarm-over-EU-Great-Firewall-proposal.html

======
Seldaek
It is sad to see that our dear political elites still don't "get" the web.

I doubt this will pass, because I'm optimistic at times, and we still have a
relatively decent level of democracy around here, but the fact it's been
proposed is still alarming.

